# Upcoming video technology



## ruinexplorer (Feb 26, 2010)

I can't see this in large scale any time soon, but here is a really cool flexible OLED screen.


----------



## museav (Feb 26, 2010)

OLED has sort of been 'the coming thing' in display technology for some time, unfortunately it has been very slow to develop as far as physically larger panels.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 27, 2010)

Absolutely, they've been around (Organic LED - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia).

I just hadn't seen that flexible of a display. While OLEDs can be quite fragile, especially to water and overall lifespan, I thought this was a cool inovation. I also can see this technology fit into the "gimmick" market quite well due to this type of apparent durability.


----------

